
Statement from Mozilla on US Immigration Ban - glenscott1
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2017/01/28/us-immigration-ban/
======
muninn_
The immigration ban covers 7 specific countries by halting entry for 90 days
(they are already subject to I think 120 day wait period) while the White
House reviews the procedures for screening immigrants from those specific
countries.

The US did not ban immigration. I wish people would stop saying that. It's
factually incorrect whether we are for or against this specific measure.

~~~
moultano
What would you suggest calling it that is 3 words or less?

~~~
tossaway322
"Terror filter."

~~~
tangent128
Despite not including any country that has actually exported terrorism to
American soil in the past couple decades?

------
brotherjerky
> the ban will create a barrier to innovation, economic development and global
> impact. Immigrants bring world class skills and expertise to build advanced
> technology that can improve the lives of people everywhere.

Perhaps this will happen on its own, but if companies are really worried about
this, they should have more remote offices (I know Mozilla is remote-friendly,
I'm talking in general).

Those are the optics that Trump cares about, job numbers. If tech can get the
narrative that job growth will be outside the US w/o skilled immigrants,
perhaps that will resonate?

------
sandworm101
Too soft, too passive. Trump wont listen to predictions (it _will_ create
...). You need declarations. It _creates_ obstructions to business. And if you
really want to cut at him, call it a "regulation" impacting daily business
decisions. Tell him how this is costing businesses money. That he cares about.

